# hmmm... How to remove a handle off a tang chisel (narex mortise chisel)



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

So, I decided to buy a Narex Mortise chisel from Lee Valley.
I hate the handle…. It kills my mallet… That stain on the handle ruins my mallet.. So i've decided to try change the handle…. First question, how do i knock off the handle? I don't wanna destroy that handle, just in case i fail at it and decide to put the handle back on…
So, Please help


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Just a tiny bump here…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't think you will get them of with out destroying them. I would guess their epoxied on.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I would replace mine too. Hopefully someone chimes in with a method…and pics.


----------



## gsimon (Aug 12, 2012)

maybe just take it back and get another style?
with all the abuse they take they will be designed not to come off and if it came from LV then i'm sure it wasn't cheap. Likely to be pinned or epoxied
good luck


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

I think I have something…
I'll probably try drilling a hole from the top, till i hit the tang, then i'll use a punch or steel rod to knock it out.
Thanks
I'll update soon.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

IF you are going to just break them off, just use a "beater" chisel, and split the wood handles right off.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

If it's epoxied on, it might be easier to start with grinder, than switch to sanding. Just go S-L-O-W, and dont heat it up too much


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Bandit, The chisel handles have steel ferrules on them… I'd rather cut them off then split them..


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

If the stain is the problem, why not just strip the stain off? Try to take the handles back to a natural state. Just a thought. I am not familiar with the specific chisels you have.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

How well go the chisels work for chopping a mortise?


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

MNgary, They work well… Edge retention isn't the best though…
TrBlu, Its hard… And I don't really like the shape of the handles…
EDIT: I think im going to cut the handles off, It won't just drill right off…


----------

